# Elly (6/11/03 - 10/11/11)



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

To those that remember Elly, she passed away today.

She was way too young and the death was way too sudden. She was still in her prime. She had so much spunk and so much love to give, she was a favorite among everyone who met her.

I will not have another one like her... not even close.


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

<3 I'm sorry for your loss. You're in my prayers. RIP, Elly.


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

You are in my prayers. Take care, my friend.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Padunk! Long time, no see. I'm sorry it's under these circumstances. My condolences on the loss of your Elly. atback


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

My condolences, it's doubly sad when they pass in what should be the prime of their lives.


----------

